# Alberta Spruce - Home Depot Sale



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

I stopped in at my local Home Depot and they had a 50% sale going on all plants. They had small Alberta Sprice right at the entrance door for $5 each. This is the time of year to get the deals.


----------



## sbaxters4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I usually buy as many as I can at this time of the year! Right now I have 20 in my layout and will probably buy more next fall... Time has kind of run out for me doing much more this year unfortunatly....


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

My Home Depot doesn't even carry em to have a sale on em!! Dang it will some of you guys that do please send me about 20 or so of em at 3-5 dollars each!! Hah LOL but seriously folks if any of you could and would I would sure use em!! The Regal even more than 20 too!! 

Oh p.&s. we have a store out here called Menard's they have em or had em and they were $40+ Wally Weird had em for 7-10 dollars a few months ago they were already too big, and they looked like they had been frozen lot of yellow branches and such!!


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

I picked up a few a couple of weeks ago. They were the standard $7 but they were jumbo size, far too big for the pot. I picked up some nice blue star junipers too. 

-Brian


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey mark thanks for the news karen and me will stop by tomorrow and see what they have left we are also going to donzells to see if they have any of their minture trees on sale yet


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

I wait for the $1 ones









We have about 3 Home Depots close, so I go to each one to get whats left.


tom h


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

I have 50 which I bought about four years ago. They are now about 3 feet high and all have survived.

Does anyone know how to limit their growth?

Mine are now starting to encroach on some track work. If it keeps up I will have to dig them up and transplant them.

Thanks,

John


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Don't hesitate to hack them up. Take out about 50 percent of the branches. Remove bottom branches completely to form a trunk. Now that I said that ... this is not the time of the year to do it. Do it in late spring. This is also not a great time to transplant but it should work.


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

I bought mine 12 years ago and the biggest one is only 18" high. You must have a different variety. 

My local HD doesn't have them at all. The guy there said that every region gets stock from local suppliers so that any given area will not have the same stuff.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

My oldest one is over 10 years old from another layout, its around 4ft tall. I do like Richard said cut them up, I like long and lean. Mine adv 12" to 4ft. 
I have noticed that the north highline in part shade, those trees have caught up with the ones in full sun. 
Every year I try to buy a dozen or so.


----------



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

Pete, let me know if you find any. I was just to ours up in Fairlawn and they still had them right by the entrance.


----------



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

John,
My understanding is that if you cut all the new growth off each year, it will limit their growth. I have also heard if you limit their root growth by leaving them in their pots, but cut out the bottom of the pot. I have not tried that, but I have done the pruning and it does seem to work. I have some that are 5 years old now and they are maybe only 10% larger than when I planted them.


----------



## JLienau (Jan 20, 2008)

I have 72 Alberta spruces the oldest is about 12 years old and about twenty inches high. I remove all the new growth each spring and when I get a new Spruce I remove about 60% of all the growth. It takes time to do this but its worth it.


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

My local Walgreens has 1 gallon spruces for 4.99


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

We have some about 4' tall that are 15 years old, brought them out from our old layout in town. Anymore, we plant them in their pots, just cut off the top edge.


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Early summer, I always eyeball certain plant suppliers and this yr i acquired 5 - 8in. specimums for the low discounted price of $2.50cdn early july. Oddly the batch this store received had been pruned roughly to resemble globes. Planted them together in a new extension area mid-july and they seem so far to be weathering winter well ! 

Of the previous 10 I've acquired over the yrs, I have had only one died and that was winter kill maybe just a bad spot (too much sand ?) cut it down leaving the stump. 

This in a region where they are said not to be able to florish, and they are shipped in from other regions of N.A. 


doug c


----------

